# How can I tell Oak & Pecan from Hickory?



## datboytaz (Mar 11, 2012)

Can anyone please help me out with telling different types of wood? I bought a bag of wood from Home Depot that consists of Hickory, Oak & Pecan, but I only want to use the Oak & Pecan so is there an easy way to tell them apart? Here's the pic I originally 4got. Some1 told me easy to tell by the bark but can take pics of the grain too if need


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 11, 2012)

Burn some, you should be able to tell by the smell. Or post pictures of the 3 different kinds of chunks in the bag and maybe we can ID them for you.


----------



## datboytaz (Mar 11, 2012)

I will post a pic as soon as I can in like an hour or so. Thanks


----------



## datboytaz (Mar 11, 2012)

here's a pic of the logs that were in the bag. Saw on another site easier to tell by the bark so thats what I took pic of


----------



## datboytaz (Mar 11, 2012)

ok tried posting a pic but now got 2 wait on the moderator to approve it


----------



## flash (Mar 11, 2012)

Bottom one looks like Pecan. Kinda soft compared to Oak and Hickory. Whiter color.


----------



## datboytaz (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. That's actually just a lil sliver of something on the bottom but I'll flip them over in the morning & take a better pic but thanks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)

Top looks like Hickory and the deep barked one in the middle is Oak.The bottom one is  ( I guess ) Pecan. Pecan is similar to Oak as it too has a deep bark , but Flash was right at the color being lighter.....

Have fun and ...


----------

